# Changing shaft adaptor



## thesheriff (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi all,

Anyone got any advice on whether it's possible/wort it to diy change the adaptor on the tip of a shaft.

Can you melt the old adhesive and reapply?

Current driver has a stiff sahft and bought one with an x-stiff and might swap heads if i dont get the right launch.

Thanks


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2018)

It's not as straight forward as pulling iron shafts.
Very easy to apply too much heat and melt the shaft.
Unless you're very careful I'd let a Pro do it.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 21, 2018)

It is relatively easier using basically the same techniques as removing the shaft from a head. just heat up the adapter whilst pulling on it*. Remember do not twist the adapter as this will cause the shaft to delaminate and do not overheat the adapter as the shaft may 'explode'.

Dependent on how much plastic forms part of the adapter it can be possible to salvage it. 

* I do not have a shaft puller. What I use to get a good grip is a pair of wire strippers.


----------



## Lump (Apr 21, 2018)

Just buy another adaptor. That way if itâ€™s no good you can sell on easily.


----------



## jusme (Apr 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It's not as straight forward as pulling iron shafts.
Very easy to apply too much heat and melt the shaft.
Unless you're very careful I'd let a Pro do it.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^ I done several successfully until the last. All using the same technique and equipment. Some are just stubborn and without the right equipment if you get a stubborn one you will ruin the shaft. I will never do another DIY one again - I ruined a very good shaft


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 22, 2018)

My view was- If I ruin the shaft it is normally just the first inch. That then leaves me with a fairway wood shaft.


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok soubds like this may be beyond my meagre talents. Off to the pro shop it is.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 22, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Ok soubds like this may be beyond my meagre talents. Off to the pro shop it is.
		
Click to expand...

just buy another adapter off eBay and glue it on itâ€™s easy ,is the best post advice.

you then have two shafts that you can test side by side at the range.

Plus itâ€™s easier to sell a shaft on if it has an adapter already on .


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 23, 2018)

My mate changes them for me, he has all the kit etc, but as others have said buy another Adapter, as even with all the right kit and knowing what you are doing that usually gets damaged, as its not designed to be changed once its on.


----------

